# World’s ‘Most Dangerous Islamist’ Living in Pennsylvania



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If true, this is messed up...

World's 'Most Dangerous Islamist' Living in Pennsylvania


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not real trusting of the web site that posted this information, but I have noting to refute it. I do wonder where the "Southern Poverty Law Center" that loves to hate anything conservative and label anything truly conservative a hate group is?


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I keep asking myself why, why, why do the American citizens allow this type of thing to go on in our own back yard. Too lazy, too fat, too complacent maybe? As long as I have my $300 cell phone and my $80 Rayban sunglasses, who cares?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I'm not real trusting of the web site that posted this information, but I have noting to refute it


Agreed, that's why I prefaced the piece with, "If true..."

There are a few inconsistencies in the article, which kinda make me doubt it. For example, the "sermon" they quoted says, "...Now, I have expressed my feelings and thoughts to you all-in confidence &#8230; trusting your loyalty and secrecy. I know that when you leave here-[just] as you discard your empty juice boxes, you must discard the thoughts and the feelings that I expressed here." But they also claim it was aired on Turkish TV. That just doesn't add up to me.

I also hate the, "Neighbors complain of the incessant sounds of gunfire" and "The FBI has been called to the scene, the neighbors say" kind of journalism they use a lot. No names makes it hard to verify. I would think the FAA would respond to low flying helicopters and the ATF (or DHS) would handle reports of automatic weapons. Then again, the FBI helped ATF at the Waco Massacre, so who knows?

I'm not a big fan of single sourced "exclusive" news. The piece has a date of April 7th, one would think that other news outlets would be reporting on it by now.

Anyway, take it with a grain of salt. But IF true, it's freakin messed up!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Google him. It's been in other reports too. He's been around for awhile. Just another example of Amerika's blind stupidity and biased of our government.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

About the only things in the article that seem accurate is that he is from Turkey and lives in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

roy said:


> About the only things in the article that seem accurate is that he is from Turkey and lives in Pennsylvania.


I am sure you are just waiting for an invitation to explain that statement....:-D


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

That is nothing the world most dangerous Muslim is living in the White House.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> That is nothing the world most dangerous Muslim is living in the White House.


There's no more dangerous society in the world than the one that will elect that Muslims to the White House - _twice_!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish it were this easy then we could just seek up behind them and hit them with a hammer. I know that we have sleeper cells in the US and I wouldn't doubt that there are camps like these but it would seem that the religious leader and his schools mentioned in this article has passed the sniff test and has been operating for a very long time. I don't believe that there is such a thing as a peaceful Muslim but this fethullah-gulen preaches peace and is a self exiled religious leader who founded The Gülen movement which is a transnational civic society movement inspired by Gülen's teachings. His teachings about hizmet (altruistic service to the "common good") have attracted a large number of supporters in Turkey, Central Asia and increasingly in other parts of the world. Gülen condemns any kind of terrorism. He warns against the phenomenon of arbitrary violence and aggression against civilians, that is terrorism, which has no place in Islam and which militates against its very foundational tenets of reverence for human life and for all of God's creation. Fethullah Gulen was the first Muslim Leader to openly condemn the 9/11 terrorist attacks. The article posted is the only one I could find that makes the claims that he is violent.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fethullah Gülen's Official Web Site This would be his own doing - words 
Fethullah Gülen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - what anyone can say

The two links above don't illustrate any consistency with the OP link. I've seen links to the web site in the OP before and found them less than credible, but not sure why - I don't recall the details. In fairness the authors of that link its possible anyone changes and he has become millitant but it does not seem likely.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Really? His own website? You must be aware of the fact that this is how Islamists operate in the countries they are working to occupy and conquer. What would you expect, that they tell you the truth? Seriously.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

No, I would never trust one's own web site, but I the only thing I have seen to refute it is the link in the OP to a web site I also don't trust.



Denton said:


> Really? His own website? You must be aware of the fact that this is how Islamists operate in the countries they are working to occupy and conquer. What would you expect, that they tell you the truth? Seriously.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Really? His own website? You must be aware of the fact that this is how Islamists operate in the countries they are working to occupy and conquer. What would you expect, that they tell you the truth? Seriously.


I wouldn't expect truth from a Muslim but I'm not finding anything about him on watch lists or any other reports.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

A good conspiracy yarn will beat the truth any day.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The radical Muslims want to kill us.
The moderate Muslims want the radical Muslims to kill us!

They are ALL terrorists---


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tango said:


> The radical Muslims want to kill us.
> The moderate Muslims want the radical Muslims to kill us!
> 
> They are ALL terrorists---


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

muslim=Terrorist! Period... The muslim religion is the most violent thing in existence!! I hope the prophet muhammed and allah get raped by a pack of Silverback Gorillas for all of eternity!! That will piss them off that I just said that.. GOOD!!! They are evil savages and there is nothing you can do or say that will ever make them not want to kill us. We just need to kill them first!! 

Here is something I found interesting..


The following is adapted from Dr. Peter Hammond’s book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat:

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system.

Islam has religious, legal, political, economic and military components. The religious component is a beard for all the other components.

Islamization occurs when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their so-called ‘religious rights.’

When politically correct and culturally diverse societies agree to ‘the reasonable’ Muslim demands for their ‘religious rights,’ they also get the other components under the table. Here’s how it works (percentages source CIA: The World Fact Book (2007)).

As long as the Muslim population remains around 1% of any given country they will be regarded as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to anyone. In fact, they may be featured in articles and films, stereotyped for their colorful uniqueness:

United States — Muslim 1.0%
Australia — Muslim 1.5%
Canada — Muslim 1.9%
China — Muslim 1%-2%
Italy — Muslim 1.5%
Norway — Muslim 1.8%

At 2% and 3% they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs:

Denmark — Muslim 2%
Germany — Muslim 3.7%
United Kingdom — Muslim 2.7%
Spain — Muslim 4%
Thailand — Muslim 4.6%

From 5% on they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population.

They will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature it on their shelves — along with threats for failure to comply. (United States ).

France — Muslim 8%
Philippines — Muslim 5%
Sweden — Muslim 5%
Switzerland — Muslim 4.3%
The Netherlands — Muslim 5.5%
Trinidad &Tobago — Muslim 5.8%

At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islam is not to convert the world but to establish Sharia law over the entire world.

When Muslims reach 10% of the population, they will increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions ( Paris –car-burnings) . Any non-Muslim action that offends Islam will result in uprisings and threats ( Amsterdam – Mohammed cartoons).

Guyana — Muslim 10%
India — Muslim 13.4%
Israel — Muslim 16%
Kenya — Muslim 10%
Russia — Muslim 10-15%

After reaching 20% expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings and church and synagogue burning:


Ethiopia — Muslim 32.8%

At 40% you will find widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks and ongoing militia warfare:

Bosnia — Muslim 40%
Chad — Muslim 53.1%
Lebanon — Muslim 59.7%

From 60% you may expect unfettered persecution of non-believers and other religions, sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels:

Albania — Muslim 70%
Malaysia — Muslim 60.4%
Qatar — Muslim 77.5%
Sudan — Muslim 70%

After 80% expect State run ethnic cleansing and genocide:

Bangladesh — Muslim 83%
Egypt — Muslim 90%
Gaza — Muslim 98.7%
Indonesia — Muslim 86.1%
Iran — Muslim 98%
Iraq — Muslim 97%
Jordan — Muslim 92%
Morocco — Muslim 98.7%
Pakistan — Muslim 97%
Palestine — Muslim 99%
Syria — Muslim 90%
Tajikistan — Muslim 90%
Turkey — Muslim 99.8%
United Arab Emirates — Muslim 96%

100% will usher in the peace of ‘Dar-es-Salaam’ — the Islamic House of Peace — there’s supposed to be peace because everybody is a Muslim:

Afghanistan — Muslim 100%
Saudi Arabia — Muslim 100%
Somalia — Muslim 100%
Yemen — Muslim 99.9%

Of course, that’s not the case. To satisfy their blood lust, Muslims then start killing each other for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

roy said:


> A good conspiracy yarn will beat the truth any day.


As far as you would have someone believe. You disprove, nor attempt to disprove, but merely assert what amounts to name-calling.
Your best is to denigrate FamilySecurityMatters, which I have not found to be all so bad. Maybe they simply don't lean your way, I don't know.

I was really hoping for better.

There is absolutely nothing good about Islam, as can be illustrated every single day around the world. I have also proved the accusations against Islam to be true, and used the Qur'an and hadiths to prove what the system truly is.

There is no theory, simply provable fact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, as far as what the object of the article believes and what his schools do or do not teach, we all know what is at the center of Islam, and we also know the meaning of _taqqya_. All that as we know it is, this guy is not ground breaking. Communities of Islamists live in America, train in America and recruit in America and this has been proved time and again, but the government doesn't see them as a threat (that word is saved for the Christians, instead) and the citizens are not going to run them out of the county, either. This being the case, it makes no difference if a Johnny Come Lately trains up another group of jihadists to kill the fat, stupid Americans who sit and wait for a government official to save them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something to watch, though:


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I take anything from the media with a grain of salt.
Is some of it is true? *yes*. 
Is some of it bull s**t? *yes*

But alot of the news we hear today has been bloated up three fold. The media has a weird way of manipulating the human mind and the media takes advange of this. :wink:

My advise to all preppers here is to be vigelent in what we listen to. ie TV,radio,internet. :wink:

Just my thoughts.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Can you say propaganda?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This group in Pennsylvania seems to be an off shoot of Islam and is the reason that the leader Fethullah Gulenis living in exile. It reminds me a lot of Bahá'í Faith, Baha’i is off shoot religion emphasizing the spiritual unity of all humankind. Three core principles establish a basis for Bahá'í teachings and doctrine: the unity of God, that there is only one God who is the source of all creation; the unity of religion, that all major religions have the same spiritual source and come from the same God; and the unity of humankind. This of course is really unpopular with the Muslims because it is not pure Islam.


----------

